# The new man in my Fiance's life.



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We are calling him Xander. 
Fresh off the plane in airport parking lot.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's adorable! !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dove (Apr 19, 2014)

He's too stinkin cute! His ear looks green?


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I would guess the green is from the tattoo. He looks fun and cute. How old, where did you get him. Sable?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NICE ! looks like one to watch .


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes the green is from his tattoo. 
He comes the the vom Lytle kennel in Alaska. He will be 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh boy! Is he cute.. She's going to have fun with him!! Looking forward to LOTS of pictures as he grows!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I see trouble


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable! :wub:

Congrats!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what litter did your Xander come from?

I see Lytle German shepherds has Wendy Sandokan . I have a Wendy daughter , Airdrie "avery" that looks like her clone !

They have some nice dogs up there .

Something I have noticed recently is that there seems to be more support of "domestic" (non-import) bred dogs - at least in the working side of GSD . That's a good thing .


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

carmspack said:


> what litter did your Xander come from?
> 
> I see Lytle German shepherds has Wendy Sandokan . I have a Wendy daughter , Airdrie "avery" that looks like her clone !
> 
> ...



Carmen, this is his pedigree. 
Ivisaruk River vom Lytle


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have two Lytle dogs and LOVE them. I have a Wendy daughter, who is nothing short of amazing.

My male has Zeppe and Autumn as grandparents - those are some killer lines!

Unfortunately, Wendy passed away last year held close by her amazing owner/handler 

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

pretty spunky for a little guy right off the plane. very handsome


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! Love the title 

Oh and Xander of course!

Did he smell nice when he came out of the crate? I read about someone on here who said their pup smelled like fresh pop-corn after the pup's flight home.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Hate to tell you this, but I think you're outclassed my man. 

jelpy


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cute pup!!!!

Lee


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah.. sorry, she made me keep it a secret from you.... but now that it's in the open, good luck getting her back Jeremy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome pup, so stable. Good luck with him and brace your self for the teeth!
Did he fly cargo or did you have him in the cabin with you? The crate almost seems to be too big for the latter.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! So far I love his outgoing personality, drive and confidence. I can't wait to see how he matures. 

This is technically our third Lytle dog, and I have loved them all. If we could clone Heidi, I would take her a million times over. My old TD owned Zeppe, and I have met a good number of his progeny. I have seen a constancy in his progeny that I really like.

Oh and BTW he flew cargo.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Yeah.. sorry, she made me keep it a secret from you.... but now that it's in the open, good luck getting her back Jeremy!


Haha thanks Whit! I thought we were friends!


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

WOW! Xander is so handsome. I hope you the best!


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

Great pictures Jeremy, but he's a lot cuter in person lol. Yolanda was so jealous that I got to play with him on sunday.


----------

